# MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes?



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

Gathering data for people building '93-98 Golfs for Sports Car Club of America Improved Touring...
What gearbox code is on your 5-speed (US market only please)? We need to know what 'box cars were actually delivered with and please mention the year.
Thanks in advance!
Kirk


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Knestis)*

I know MikeBlaze has a full list he sent it to me once but its on my work PC. 
I know the 98 2.0 ABA GTI 5sp had the 020 tranny and an DFQ gearbox.
The VR6 has an 02A but not sure of gearboxes. 
Good Luck.








Edit for temporary inpairment of cognitive abilities. aka




























\/


_Modified by gottagti at 8:20 AM 11-21-2003_


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (gottagti)*

AGB is out of the 16v rocco. Its from th 80's. MKIII are CHE, DFQ or AMC??
Go to http://www.kraftswerk.com to find out for sure.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (VTDUBDUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTDUBDUDE* »_. MKIII are CHE, DFQ or AMC??


Those are the 020 aka 2.0 trannies.
That chart that gottagti is reffering to is from the Kraftswerk site but it doesn't tell you what car they came in. I know there is one that has what model car came wih what tranny. Let me see if I can dig it up...


----------



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (MikeBlaze)*

Great start - thanks, y'all. I should have mentioned that we are really only worried about the 2.0 options. More?
K


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Knestis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knestis* »_More?


Those are the only 3 for the 2.0.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (MikeBlaze)*

http://scirocco.org/gears/


----------



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_Those are the only 3 for the 2.0.

Sorry - I meant "more information," as in what 'boxes correspond to which years/trim levels. I need to be more accurate, I guess...
Even "I have a 1995 Sport and it has an XXX gearbox" would be helpful.
Thanks again!
Kirk


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Knestis)*

All 5 speed MK3 2.0's have 020 trannies with the gear codes of DFQ or CHE, which are the same gearing.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (AllMotor8v)*

^^ Right
But for data reasons:
1995 Golf "Celebration Edition" - 2.0L 8v ABA, OBD1, CHE
1995 Jolf "Pagano Edition" - 2.0L 8v Worked, 2Y


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Knestis)*

The gearbox code is stamped on a flat surface at the bottom of the tranny bellhousing (easy to see from underneath), and is usually also printed on the equipment label sticker located in the trunk. If you have a different code, please give year and exact model, and state where originally sold (if known). Also, please let us know if you see the lettes "GUS" stamped either as the code or on the same pad. Thanks!


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (o2bad455)*

1996 Golf "GTI" 2.0L OBD2 with tranny code "AMC" (from trunk label)


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (o2bad455)*

My trunk code never matched my tranny code


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (o2bad455)*

I went to a junkyard yesterday and found the following Golf IIIs:
6 cars with CHE (none had GUS)
4 cars with DFQ
2 cars with AUG
1 car with 4K
The trunk labels that were present matched what was in the cars (DFQ and CHE).
Notably none with AMC and none with GUS.
Obviously, the 4K was not original, but I wondered about the AUGs. Neither had trunk labels (one clipped shell, one missing fuel cover). The complete code for the readable AUG was "AUG11023" followed by "4" and "14". This was in the front clip of a white '93 Golf III.


----------



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (o2bad455)*

I did gear charts and that AUG 'box pulls 3-5 lower and closer together, it appears. Hmmm...
Kirk (who forgot to check yesterday what his has)


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Knestis)*

my 95 Golf III 2.0 has a CHE tranny.
Hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phobia (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (VDUBIN)*

The AMC trannies are _very_ early production('92-93 only). CHE trannies are generally used in OBD1 cars, and DFQ trannies are generally used in OBD2 cars. I say generally because VW likes to use excess parts left over from earlier production in later production cars. 
However, the gear ratios and final drive ratio are the same in all three transmissions.
R&P - 3.67
1st - 3.45
2nd - 1.94
3rd - 1.28
4th - 0.96
5th - 0.80
GUS is not a valid trans code. 2Y and AGB are 16V transmissions, and AUG and 4K are 1.8L 8V transmissions.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Phobia)*

OK, the first 5 numbers that follow the "code" represent the date of production. I think that AUG11023 means that that particular "AUG" coded gearbox assembly was originally manufactured on the 11th day of February, 2003.
Can we start including entire codes, with dates, to give us a better idea of which boxes were actually produced at the same time as the vehicles? Do others with presumed stock gearboxes have matching dates (e.g., gearbox made within 6 months prior to date of vehicle production date from driver's doorjamb)?
Some have said that the "AMC" code was only very early production, yet my 1996 trunk label shows that code... Do others with presumed stock gearboxes have matching trunk labels (often on fuel pump cover plate)?
Edited for clarity at...


_Modified by o2bad455 at 1:17 AM 12-3-2003_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (o2bad455)*

^^
Ditto
my trunk shows AMC, but I pulled out a CHE, now it has a 2Y...


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: MkIII Golf/GTI Gearbox Codes? (Pagano)*

Thanks, that helps make some sense of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another question: Does anyone have any dealer sales brochures for the various years that list gear ratios?


----------

